# Fortson is a monster



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I remember when we made the trade with G.S. hearing all about
how Fortson sucked from other teams fans.

All he could do was rebound and he was horrible at the offensive
end and could not play a lick of defense. As I suspected that was
all B.S.

Once again when given a chance to play he comes in does a good
defensive job of course is a rebounding machine and helps us on
offense with great offensive rebounding and pick setting.

I think Nelson does not give him quite as many minutes as he deserves.
He is getting only 11.7 minutes a game and there have been a couple
of DNP games. It is difficult to distribute minutes on this deep
team so I guess Nellie will only use him for spot duty against 
certain players. But I think he has earned 15-20 minutes with
the way he has cleaned the glass and really has played decent
defense as well.

I love the way this team is playing right now. With last years team
I always felt like we could not win unless we were hitting a good
percentage of our shots. We always made tougher shots than our
opponents and if we did not shoot it well we could not make it up
by being a good rebounding team.

This years team is outrebounding the opponents and even though
I don't think we have shot the ball all that great this year we are
making up for it with rebounding and better defense. Can you 
imagine how good this team will be if we start filling it up on road
like we have been shooting it in our own building?

And this team is still learning how to play together.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Agree!! Fortson had 13 rebounds last night in only 17 minutes of action. That is sick! A rebounder like that is perfect for your team of Shooters. I think 20-25 mins a game is what Fort should get.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

And who cares if he doesn't score at all! Like this team needs anymore offensive players! They have so much firepower, it doesn't matter whether Fortson can score or not.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He should be banned or suspended for a long long time for that flagrant foul.

Way to break a rookie's wrist.. when the other team is blowing you out and that guy gives his best Nowitzki immitation.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He should be banned or suspended for a long long time for that flagrant foul.
> 
> Way to break a rookie's wrist.. when the other team is blowing you out and that guy gives his best Nowitzki immitation.


 What happened was Cabarkaba injured? 

Is Nowitzki injured also, he only played 7 minutes?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No he wasn't...

He only broke his wrist...

:angel: 

Fortson pushed him with 2 hands in the waist when he was going up for the dunk with no intention other than injuring him.
And that was in the last 3 minutes of the game with the game not on the line.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

BigAmare,

Stop posting dribble. You have no idea what Fortson's intention was, in addition to not knowing his motivation for pushing Cabarkaba to hurt him if that was his intention.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

You guys should waive him.
I mean the lad is just pathetic. He just came to hack and clearly didn't go for the ball...What a ugly play !!! :upset: :upset: :upset: 
Hopefully Stern will punish him like he deserves (at least 4/6 months IMHO)


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> BigAmare,
> 
> Stop posting dribble. You have no idea what Fortson's intention was, in addition to not knowing his motivation for pushing Cabarkaba to hurt him if that was his intention.


His intention clearly wasn't 'going for the ball'




> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened was Cabarkaba injured?
> ...


Yeah Dirk injured his ankle again...
3rd time since early may I guess...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

fortson is big..Carbo is skinny...it was a bad intentional foul, that turned out worse than he thought i'm sure. He was frustrated throughout the game and the commentators mentioned it as Fortson came out in the first quarter. What can i say the guy obviously has some issues and should miss 6 to 8 weeks. I've watched it though and he wasn't trying to hurt him...he just didn't want to be dunked on as Carbo was doing frequently during the game.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

It's unfortunate that the injury occurred, however expecting anything in excess of a few game suspension is unrealistic and will not, nor should it happen.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm a UC fan and a homer and i agree totally


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mavs knew what they were getting win they brought this bum in.were they trying to toughen up a bit?.pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

he only got suspended 3 games http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1673180


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> he only got suspended 3 games http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1673180


The suspension he got is a joke. Why not give him a bonus David Stern? 

Jeezus. :no:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Thats*

one of those plays that could ruin a guys career and lively hood. That was more like a criminal assault. If I was Carbo, I was sue for at least 20 million. That wrist will never be the same again, it will effect his shooting, aggressiveness and rebounding.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hard as it is to believe, there might be some good that comes out of Danny Fortson's flagrant foul in Phoenix, although it takes a little imagination to make the scenario work. 

First, remember that the Mavericks are viewed as one of the NBA's softest teams. Anything that helps chip away at that image is welcomed, even if it comes in a manner that is unpalatable to just about everybody. 

If the flagrant foul Fortson leveled on Phoenix's Zarko Cabarkapa makes future defenders think twice before they cavalierly ramble down the paint to the bucket when Fortson is in the game, then there has been some positive fallout of a bad situation. 

The Mavericks need an enforcer and while Eduardo Najera does a lot of dirty work, he doesn't have the same kind of edge to his image that Fortson does. The 6-8 Fortson has been a quality individual since joining the Mavericks, save for the Phoenix incident. He's been jovial and respectful to teammates and coaches. 

But if his reputation grows as a player who isn't afraid to dish out punishment, then that will serve the Mavericks well later in the season. 

Incidentally, for anybody worried about payback from the Suns, the two teams don't meet again until March 8. By then, Cabarkapa will be back and any ill will the Suns have should have subsided. 

In the interim, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if Fortson continued to cultivate his rugged personality on the court. It will do nothing but help the Mavericks. It's the same reason Nick Van Exel was so effective. Opponents didn't know exactly what to expect from him. For somebody who is six inches and 75 pounds heavier, that's a great weapon to have. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Thats*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> one of those plays that could ruin a guys career and lively hood. That was more like a criminal assault. If I was Carbo, I was sue for at least 20 million. That wrist will never be the same again, it will effect his shooting, aggressiveness and rebounding.


Yes, because nobody has ever recovered from a broken wrist before.  Fortson made a stupid play but all he did was push
him in the stomach to stop him from dunking. It was deservedly called a flagrant foul. He did not go after his head with a forearm or anything like that.

In fact if Zarko does not get hurt on the play nobody even mentions it. It was a play that he should not have made but lets not act like he was trying to hurt him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Thats*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, because nobody has ever recovered from a broken wrist before.  Fortson made a stupid play but all he did was push
> ...


Im glad Fortson is showing you just cant come down the lane on the Mavs.

"50% of the game is 90% mental."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Notebook: Nelson fears referees will hold grudge 
Coach says incident involving Fortson could have lasting effect


11:39 PM CST on Tuesday, December 2, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Mavericks coach Don Nelson is concerned that Danny Fortson's three-game suspension, which ended after Tuesday's game against Washington, might linger in the form of a grudge from some referees. 

Nelson's reference point for such fears is the suspension Eduardo Najera received last season when he inadvertently clipped a referee with a flailing arm while protesting a call at Orlando. 

Najera got a one-game suspension, but it's what came later that has bothered Nelson. 

"I'm worried that the referees won't let it go," he said of Fortson's situation. "I think Eddie Najera is still paying the price for when he bumped the referee. And that was as innocent as you can get. He didn't deserve anything. But the fact that it made a headline ... I hope that doesn't happen to Danny."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Fortson pushed him with 2 hands in the waist when he was going up for the dunk with no intention other than injuring him.


LMAO...how the hell do you know?

His intention was most likely just to stop him from making the basket.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO...how the hell do you know?
> ...


That push looked a bit more ferocious than stopping Caparpka from making a basket.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> That push looked a bit more ferocious than stopping Caparpka from making a basket.


What are you talking about? There was nothing ferocious about it at all. It was a stupid play and a lame attempt at stopping a guy from dunking but if you think a push to the stomach is ferocious then I can't even imagine how you would classify a shot to the head in the same circumstance.

Sorry but if Zarko is not hurt you and everyone else would not even find the play all that remarkable.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? There was nothing ferocious about it at all. It was a stupid play and a lame attempt at stopping a guy from dunking but if you think a push to the stomach is ferocious then I can't even imagine how you would classify a shot to the head in the same circumstance.
> ...


I wasn't saying the stomach push as a maneuver is ferocious, but the way he did it was. He pushed hard. It was a stupid play, I agree, all he really had to do was put his hands on him, which would've stopped him anyway. He didn't have to push him into the stands that fast amd hard. It was a good idea I, but it was a bonehead way of performing it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If Fortson just wanted to stop Zarko from scroing the layup he would have just grabbed him and not have blantly pushed him. It makes me wonder if Danny thinks before he acts.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> If Fortson just wanted to stop Zarko from scroing the layup he would have just grabbed him and not have blantly pushed him. It makes me wonder if Danny thinks before he acts.


doesnt matter...we need that bad boy image in the paint. hes our enforcer.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Bad boy image*

give me a break, that just makes the Mavs into pussies. I hope next time you guys go up for a layup some pushes you hard.

That was a stupid play. Wait till Nowitzki goes for a for a dunk againts the Sun and gets pushed.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bad boy image*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> give me a break, that just makes the Mavs into pussies. I hope next time you guys go up for a layup some pushes you hard.
> 
> That was a stupid play. Wait till Nowitzki goes for a for a dunk againts the Sun and gets pushed.


Give us a break from all your hate for once.... geez man... You act like your Dirk's ex gf and used you or something.


----------



## pk2nd (Oct 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> Sorry but if Zarko is not hurt you and everyone else would not even find the play all that remarkable.


IMHO that is quite a silly argument. It doesnt matter if MAYBE Zarko wouldn`t have gotten injured. The fact is: HE DID GET INJURED .Fortson made a deliberate foul and probably changed Zarko`s career for the worse and he should get drilled by Stern for it...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pk2nd</b>!
> 
> 
> IMHO that is quite a silly argument. It doesnt matter if MAYBE Zarko wouldn`t have gotten injured. The fact is: HE DID GET INJURED .Fortson made a deliberate foul and probably changed Zarko`s career for the worse and he should get drilled by Stern for it...


if you play sports injuries happen, thats why they pay you so much. I dont give a rats *** if whats his face got injured. The Mavs are showing some inside toughness which is the same things other teams do and they get hate. When Ginobile took out Dirk in the WCF last year where was everyone screaming for his head?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pk2nd</b>!
> 
> 
> IMHO that is quite a silly argument. It doesnt matter if MAYBE Zarko wouldn`t have gotten injured. The fact is: HE DID GET INJURED .Fortson made a deliberate foul and probably changed Zarko`s career for the worse and he should get drilled by Stern for it...


So in your world if you lose control of your car and accidently kill
someone you should receive the death penalty. But if you try to
murder someone and fail you should not receive that much of a
penalty because the victim did not get hurt.

I say that sort of thinking is B.S. You can't penalize people based
upon the result. You have to make the intention a huge part of
the consideration.


----------



## pk2nd (Oct 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> So in your world if you lose control of your car and accidently kill
> someone you should receive the death penalty. But if you try to
> ...


Yeah, where i come from, manslaughter and attempted murder are punished by quite a long time in jail.

The "whats his face" was a promesing rookie who was put up 17 and 9 in that game. A wrist never compleatly heals. And if you guys dont give a rats *** about it, then at least allow me to say my opinion:

3 games for something like this is a joke. He should have gotten 3 month at the least. If someone broke Dirk`s wrist and he would never be able to shoot the same, you would demand for that man`s head. But i guess its ok if the one who got hurt is on the opposite team... :no:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pk2nd</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, where i come from, manslaughter and attempted murder are punished by quite a long time in jail.
> ...


Whatever dude, get over it. He got 3 games and that was about
what he deserved.

"A wrist never never completely heals." Where did you come up with
that gem? Thankfully your clearly not a doctor.

You are correct about one thing though. If someone pushed Dirk
and he came down wrong and broke his wrist I would be pissed.
However I would also be smart enough to realize that nobody is
going to be suspended for 3 months. It is not realistic.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Funny, Fortson shows some inside the paint toughness and intimidation and is called a punk. Malone takes out Nash and Duncan this year and countless others throughout his career and hes a hall of famer; all yall screaming for Fortsons head sure are mighty quite right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pk2nd</b>!
> 3 games for something like this is a joke. He should have gotten 3 month at the least.


That's absurd....3 months? How come you non-mavs fans becomes so hypocritical...Maybe this wasn't the best example, but Fortson is the modern day Oakley.....


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The reason a team doesn't want to hurt an opponent*

is the next time they will come after our super stars, not lousy player Fortson.

I woud expect the Suns to take out either Nash or Dirk next tim they play.

Great team these Mavs now, playing like the Blazers now.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: The reason a team doesn't want to hurt an opponent*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> is the next time they will come after our super stars, not lousy player Fortson.
> 
> I woud expect the Suns to take out either Nash or Dirk next tim they play.
> ...


 You are a big hater.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Does anyone know when Zarko is coming back?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Does anyone know when Zarko is coming back?


who?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Fortson foul on Z was nothing but intentional. It was a dirty play, and Fortson is a thug. The real crime was not the play itself, it is that he was only suspended 3 games. All the Cincy players are no-class thugs. 

Colangelo has arranged a meeting among NBA brass exclusively over flagrant, intentional fouls. Hopefully the penalties will be greatly increased and that bush-league BS that Danny pulled will not be allowed in the professional arena. 

Fortson is not a basketball player, he is a thug, plain and simple.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> The Fortson foul on Z was nothing but intentional. It was a dirty play, and Fortson is a thug. The real crime was not the play itself, it is that he was only suspended 3 games. All the Cincy players are no-class thugs.
> 
> Colangelo has arranged a meeting among NBA brass exclusively over flagrant, intentional fouls. Hopefully the penalties will be greatly increased and that bush-league BS that Danny pulled will not be allowed in the professional arena.
> ...


Go cry somewhere else. The play was stupid but there was no
intention to injure. Zarko just came down wrong on the wrist.

And I am tired on all the stupid comments about how he should
have been suspended for 3 months. Use some common sense,
nobody is suspended for those type of timeframes unless you
try to kill your coach by strangulation.

If you don't like Fortson, too bad, we do.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Fortson had 11 rebounds in 16 minutes in the game abainst GS!!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He's a boards monster.... a rebound thug...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

fortson can rebound, but hes a thug. besides the push, this is the same thing we were all hearing about how great LaFrentz was...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> fortson can rebound, but hes a thug. besides the push, this is the same thing we were all hearing about how great LaFrentz was...


  

who said LaFoulz was great?


----------

